
Valley morale continues to sag - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/the-chart/valley-morale-continues-to-sag-299756.php
======
pg
Another misleading title. These numbers are for all N Cal businesses, not tech
cos.

~~~
transburgh
isn't the main hub of N Cal in the valley?

~~~
pg
It's the Bay Area. Hard to say more precisely than that. But only a small
percentage of the businesses in the Bay Area are tech cos. Most are the same
businesses you have everywhere else: roofing tile manufacturers, trucking
companies, industrial cooking equipment distributors...

